# Xperia Z1 - Kein Empfang



## Timschu (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich hab da ein kleines (eigentlich ziemlich großes) Problem mit meinem Sony Xperia Z1. Habe vor ca 2 Wochen das Update auf Android 4.4 gemacht und seit dem keinen Empfang mehr. Die Simkarte wird noch erkannt, da ich beim Neustart meinen Pin eingeben muss und das Telefon sich auch ausschaltet sobald ich sie bei laufendem Betrieb rausnehme, ich habe aber keinen Balken Empfang (nirgends) und ein kleines rotes X daneben. Dachte schon es könnte am Mobilfunkanbieter liegen (DeutschlandSim in dem Vodafon Netz), halte dies aber für sehr unwarscheinlich, da es 1. direkt nach dem Update nicht mehr ging und 2. meine Mutter den exakt selben Vertrag für ihr Handy hat und bei ihr noch alles funktioniert.
Habe schon die Simkarte rausgenommen, Neu gestartet und versucht manuell nach einem Netz zu suchen. Dabei hat er jedoch entweder garkein Netz gefunden oder er hat das DeutschlandSim Netz gefunden und sich dann ewig versucht damit zu verbinden, bis es abgebrochen ist. Bevor ich das Handy auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetze wollte ich mal Fragen ob hier vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee hat. Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus für die Antworten.
Lg
Tim


----------



## LordZwiebus (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo 
Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen das gleiche Problem 
Nach dem update auf 4.4.2 hatte ich keinen Empfang mehr und ein zurück setzen auf die Werkseinstellung hat auch nicht geholfen. 
Hast du die Sim Karte in einem anderen Handy schon probiert? 
Ich hab nämlich die Sim Karte in mein altes iphone 4 eingesetzt und da hatte ich keine Probleme mehr. 
Dadurch das ich mir das Xperia Z1 erst im Januar gekauft habe, bin ich zum MM gegangen um es einschicken zu lassen. 3 Wochen später hatte ich es mit einem neuen Mainboard wieder und seither hatte ich keine Probleme mehr


----------



## Timschu (5. Mai 2014)

Hey,
Danke für die Info, werde die Simkarte mal in meinem alten Handy probieren und es, falls es funktioniert, einschicken. Schade, ich hatte gehofft es lässt sich leichter lösen.
Lg
Tim


----------

